# Today....



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Went out after the wild dogs today... The wife got me a decoy and an electronic call for christmas so I figured I'd give it a whirl... Well didn't see any dogs but had a crow try and snatch my decoy up I thought that was kind of interesting... I think I need some recommendations or ideas on how to use the call best... Its a Johny Stuart Predator 2, it has cottontail, jack, fawn, pups, and howl... So what series should I use and how long should I use the call for just short bursts every so often or let it run? Tried about everything to no avail... I was on private land figured I'd better not go out into public and get them to educated before I figured it out... Reb I know your pretty good with the Yotes what do you think? PM if you want or open forum so others can learn something as well... Thanks for the input...


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Is that the prey master 2? If so that is the one I have, try using the howl once or twice right at first for about 20 to 30 seconds each, IMO I would use a mouth call for the howls as you can get more creative, I would then move to a distress call like rabbit or woodpecker. 
Lately I have had no luck but I believe it is because of all the yote hunters down here. I'm going to Nevada this weekend to hopefully break in my new 204. What decoy did you get?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I think it is something to that effect, I was thinking today that I need to get a mouth howler... My wife got the predator supreme by I think its wind river or something like that its a little furrball on a stick it has a decoy heart as they call it its a motor with a weight that rolls in a circle in the ball... It seemed to make pretty good motion the tail was flippin and it was moving different directions... So on the call do I let it run constant with the distress or do I let it run for a minute or two then stop sit and listen or what?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

It must not be the prey master then, it only plays for 1 minute intervals. Yeah on the distress 1 to 2 minutes followed by 5 or so silence. watch your down wind that is where they are going to come from 9 out of 10 times more on the distress calls then howls. 
Also watch when you are using howls, if you are in another coyotes area it could respond to the howl right off the bat. Me and a couple buddies were on a river and we were using a foxpro, hit the locater howl, in about 1 or 2 minutes the big male comes running up the bank towards us. Got him to stop and bang. 
The more you practice the more you will start to understand what is going on. I have watch countless videos by Randy Anderson, Les Johnson, the hunter specialties guys. Everyone I gain more knowledge on what a coyote does and acts to certain situations and calls.

The week after thanks giving we set up to call and had a pack answer us about 1500 yds off we sat for a minute and decided we better move closer, so we got in a river bottom and walked about 800 yds and sat down and called again after about 5 minutes of just different howls this big o male appears about 70 yds out and bang.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Ok I think I'm getting a little better grasp on things now... Maybe we'll have to hook up and go out... You can teach me a thing or two... Thanks for all the info... I think I was probly a little heavy on the calling guess I'll have a little better luck next time hopefully... I guess all you can do is get out and try it right?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

You got it, anytime you want to go out and try. "try" is the key word because the last couple of times no dogs :x, But it is always better then going to work or staying home watching the tube.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool ...you went out to-day?!?!

Holy jeez crap and stuff......my phone must be brokenated !! :lol:


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I believe the call you got is the Johnny Stewart - Predator Attractor With Remote Control # PT-2. It has some good sounds on it. Some of my best luck calling was with my Johnny Stewart prey master. It would play a 1 minute loop and stop. I would wait about 5 minutes and play again. Mike gave some good advice but you need to be careful with the coyote vocalizations with a hand call. You can actually do more harm than help if you dont do it right. If done wrong, you wont get anything in hearing range to come to you. You need to make sure you watch the wind and try to sneak in without being seen.

A decoy is great to keep their eyes off you but I think you do more harm by walking out to put it in place. I took my wife out this year and got her first coyote. It was 30 yds away and had no idea she was there. It may work good in an open meadow in the middle of some trees where you are trying to call them out of the trees. I have the same decoy but never use it. I personally think the Johnny Stewart sounds are the best on the market. If you called in a crow, it shows the sound was working. I usually dont sit on a stand for more than 20 minutes either. I call in wide open country where I can see. The best advice I can give you is to sneak in and be patient. 

A lot of people think they are going to go out and call a lot of coyotes all the time. I wish it was that simple. Those that do are caliing private ranches that dont get pressure. If you havent bought any DVDs to watch, I would reccomend it. Randy Anderson, Byron South and then Al Morris is my recommendations. I dont care for Les Johnson. His are made for show and advertising items you dont need. It will take patients and practice. I think the most important things are wind direction and movement. Dont rush a shot and make a movement that will scare it. The shot will come.

Calling this time of year is going to be harder than in Oct and Nov. They have been hunted hard and the ones that are out there are educated. Dont give up, it gives you a good reason to get out. I see a lot of things that most people dont while hunting coyotes or doing my trapline. If you have any specific questions, PM me and I will see if I can help. I dont think of myself as an expert, but I have called in quite a few coyotes.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Reb..................Did you ever hear back from that guy on bullets ????


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

He had never got any in. I am going to the gun show in Ogden this weekend. I hope he is there. They are getting hard to get.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I ordered some out of Midsouth and they had them here within a week. Sorry about the Hijack of the thread. Now back to normal programming. :lol:


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey thanks Reb, that all makes sense I plan to get out and get after them more... .45 I got tired of waiting for you guys to get the rabbit hunt set up and had to get out and try and kill something... Nah just messin with ya bro my dad and brothers went with, it was like hunting with the Keystone cops... The snow was deep as heck... I got worn out big time which probably didnt help with the sneeking in maybe I should invest in some snow shoes... I saw plenty of tracks but thats the way it goes ya know... I had a lot of fun it was nice to get out with the bro's and dad... Like they say a bad day of hunting is better than a good day at work....


----------

